# No Idea what happen.....



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

On wednesday my chihuahua Giz was fined then about 330pm my Hubby took her and the dogs out to potty and she was acting drunk. I thought sugar level so i gave her wet dog food and she was not acting her self. Tilted head falling to the right side even rolling over. I thought she would be ok so i let her rest and gave her body a rub down. I took her to the vet on Friday as they were closed Thursday. The looked at her and he dont even know what happen he gave me some meds to give her and I have been giving her that since Friday. She is eating fine and pooping and all that just fine she just has her head tilt to the right. her eye is not flickering anymore like it was on Friday...The next step is blood work if these meds dont work or help and more meds for her..if that dont work a MRI but that is way to much..i talked about xrays but he said it wont show anything. he think she had some kind of head trauma and i am just so worried cause i am with her all the time. i know she was snapping at me since around Aug then it when to the rest of the family. Maybe she knew soemthing was up...i am just dont know what to do...or how long i want her to live like this...i have read it said it can take weeks to months before she is back to her self..its already been 4 days and nothing has change expect her right eye is not flicking any more...has any one seen this or heard about this? any hope that she may come out of this...i just dont want to say i want to give up to soon when she could come out of ti but i feel in my gut she cant live like this the rest of her life...

thanks


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Maybe she has a brain tumour? My dog as a child had this and her temperament changed she became very snappy and unsociable!! It's got worse to the point shed hit her head on the floor when she sneezed and she was sneezing loads sadly we chose to have her pts


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sorry you lost her... In order for them to find out I would have to do MRI my vet feels she has one or water on her brian...but a xray wont show this...I just dont know how much longer i want her to go like this. I am also feeling we may have to put her to sleep...

How did your vet find out she had a tumour?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Idk I was 14


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh ok thank you...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Could it have been a seziure? Smoke has focal seziures, they don't do the whole body shaking.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

svdreamer said:


> Could it have been a seziure? Smoke has focal seziures, they don't do the whole body shaking.


i was wondering the same thing like last night her back legs went stiff along with her tail went up her head went to the back of her shoulder just about and she was crying some..

How can a vet tell if they have one?


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I took a video of what he was doing and as soon as the vet saw it, she knew what was going on. Hopefully, that is what is going on, it's treatable.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Pam,
was his head tilted to right and did he fall or roll over to the right alot when trying to walk...The vet saw her was and everything and he said the only way we can tell if anything wrong int he brain is CT or MRI. Water on Brain or Tumor...She was not shaking when i picker her up but after words she was twiching some well jsut her head...


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

No, his seziues are different, but there was anther chi on here that had the same symptoms as what you are describing and she has seziures. There are several different kinds of seziures out there. I am just throwing this out there as another possibility. Smoke's seziures looks like he is chewing gum, his head shakes badly, and his left front leg is held to his chest and trembles.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I would get her into a canine neurologist and find out what is going on. This is not something to wait around on in my opinion. An MRI would be a good first step.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How old is Giz and how long have you had him? Did he start doing these seizure-type things after you started him on the meds? or has he been doing it before the meds? Can you take any video of what he's doing?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What medications did the vet give you?

This could be seizures, but it could be something like an Atlantoaxial Instability. 

The eyes quivering is because of dizzyness - the room is spinning - and that's why she is falling over and not keeping her balance. You can google nystagmus and find out more about this, treatments, etc. 

Definitely need to see a canine neurologist and soon.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Giz i got her from Cl(craigslist) and i have no clue about her history. This tilted head started wednesday and i believe she has a seizure late last night. the vet is going to be taking more blood and in hope her liver is till good and no infection if everything comes back normal we will have her on different meds stronger ones and i was told this will help with her seizures and her head tilt...so we will be going back soon..also it will help if she has water on her brain...

A canine neurologist will cost me a butt load and I dont have it... I would love to take her or do a MRI it I found out it will cost 1500plus and if that dont show why but the new meds are helping them we have out answer...I am thinking she has some kind of head trauma and i didnt see anything happen.

I just wondering if the person who had this before is still on her or if we could find that thread...I would like to see what she or he found out..

the meds they gave her are Metacam...


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> What medications did the vet give you?
> 
> This could be seizures, but it could be something like an Atlantoaxial Instability.
> 
> ...




Thank you I am google is now well after i post this. thanks again


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I think that's a good idea to find the people you got her from and find out if she had any head trauma. Just let them know it will help you get her the help he needs. I know how you feel about the cost-they're ridiculously high. Just make sure you ask a lot of questions especially about the meds they are prescribing because you're chi may not be able to handle stronger meds or certain kinds. 
You are definitely at the right forum as there are many people on here that are very experienced with seizures and head trauma and MEDS, so maybe they can guide you in the right direction.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

my vet said before they give her the strong meds(striods) they have to make sure her blood work is still ok..if she does have water on her brain and did have a seizuer these will help....


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Metacam is for pain. Is she in pain?

Steroids reduce swelling/inflammation.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

they told me is for swelling and inflammation....the next step is i am going to get her blood done again and get her on steroids as i am find out that is what they should have done from day one

I also found this What is Canine Vestibular Syndrome: Despite Stroke Like Symptoms,The Dog's Health Prognosis May Be Good but i dont know if this is what she may have


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> I am also feeling we may have to put her to sleep


I would pay the money and have the MRI done, it's the responsible thing to do.
Do you not have insurance on your dogs? mine are insured to the hilt.



jessicao32 said:


> A canine neurologist will cost me a butt load and I dont have it... I would love to take her or do a MRI it I found out it will cost 1500plus and if that dont show why but the new meds are helping them we have out answer...I am thinking she has some kind of head trauma and i didnt see anything happen.
> 
> I just wondering if the person who had this before is still on her or if we could find that thread...I would like to see what she or he found out..
> 
> the meds they gave her are Metacam...


Part of the expenses of owning a dog are being able to afford it's vet care.
Please have this dog seen by a neurologist! 
And in the future I recommend insurance I have it on all my dogs for situations just like this.

Is this a dog you have used for breeding? if so I would advise the puppy owners that something may be off in the lines.

I think you are also talking about Guess and her puppy, however that situation was entirely different.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I agree I think it's an awful thing for you to go through but to have her pts because you can't afford the vet fees is not fair if that's the case maybe you should cut down on dogs (dunno how many you have?) mine have lifetime insurance because I could never afford to fork out £3k for an operation and this way I know any care they need they will get and I wouldn't have to make a decision I would never forgive myself for!!

Don't they do some sort of vet credit in the states could u ge that


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I am sad to post that Giz passed away yesterday. We did what was best for her...

I will have to look into insurance for the dogs..

I dont make that kind of money to pay for a CT or MRI I was told they can run 1500 and plus.

I DID NOT use Giz for breeding.

When I told her to the vet yesterday the vet took one look at her and said YES she has water on her brain. She feel this was a on going thing since birth. Since i had no clue about her history before March 2010 we had no clue...she acted fine all the way up until Aug when she would snap and me or my family. I guess in her way she was trying to tell us something...


Please dont say that I was wrong and I should have done MRI or CT...SHe is being sent to find out what happen. I really dont have the money for that but I want to know what happen...

Thank You everyone for their imputs...

I will be looking in to insureance for the Chihuahuas I have...If anyone lives in the US please help with where too look...Thanks again..


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Oh gosh this must be a heart breaking time for you. I do not judge you at all for your decision, your dog could have had all the scans going and treatment and never got any better and the decision to PTS may have still been made.

In the past when the time has come for me to make a decision I have always asked the vet what they thought was best and I have always gone with their opinion. I hate to see animals suffer and if nothing can be done then PTD is the final option.

Insurance is not cheap and I pay quite a lot each year for my two horses and two dogs plus my horse trailer but its peace of mind should anything should happen.

(((HUGS)))

Deme x


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm very sorry to hear that Giz passed away. I'm glad that you had a necropsy done so you can know what happened.

You could start a thread or research the archives for good pet plan insurance. It can be a lifesaver (literally) in cases like this.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Deme said:


> Oh gosh this must be a heart breaking time for you. I do not judge you at all for your decision, your dog could have had all the scans going and treatment and never got any better and the decision to PTS may have still been made.
> 
> In the past when the time has come for me to make a decision I have always asked the vet what they thought was best and I have always gone with their opinion. I hate to see animals suffer and if nothing can be done then PTD is the final option.
> 
> ...


Well put Deme. In the past, the cost of insurance wasn't an option for us. We have been very blessed that our babies have been in very good health until recently with my Ernie boy. I pray each day that we can continue to pay for his care as it's been very very costly. When he first got so sick, my vet did mention euthanasia. I can't stand the thought, but pray for the courage to make the right decision, just as you did, if and when the time comes.

I am so sorry you lost you sweet little baby. xo


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Hasn't anyone heard of CareCredit? I know, it is a credit card that you will have to pay interest on if you don't pay it off in the first year, but seriously...


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Some people may not qualify for care credit. I think you have to have good credit to get credit with them.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Honestly we don't have the money for something like that either. But if one of my pets were to get sick like that, you can bet your butt that I would sell off anything I could to get the money to make him/her better. Putting an animal to sleep because you don't have the funds to treat them is heartless in my opinion. What if the animal would have lived simply by doing 1 test and getting them on some meds to help? That's killing a pet needlessly.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Some Vet Schools will do things like MRI's etc for deeply discoutned rates if they have students who need practice. I am so sorry for your loss. We had an MRI done on Zoey...but at a hospital after hours because my cousin is a Dr, and we kind of 'snuck' her in lol. Otherwise there is NO way I could have done it, and Zoey won't qualify for insurance because of all her health issues. If I didn't work for my dad who is a Vet, there is NO way I could afford some of the stuff that Zoey has been through. We are starting an 'emergency' fund for the animals, as my dad is getting close to retirement, and just in case...putting away so much per paycheck. I am probably going to be getting insurance on Ziva & Shellie.

I was going to say it sounds like it could have been either a head injury, brain tumor, some inner/middle ear infections will affect their balance and cause Nystagamus (eye rotating etc). I had a cocker spaniel years ago named Missy who had a brain tumor, she couldn't stand up without falling over, and had the nystagamus going on with her eyes. Again, I am SOOO sorry for your loss.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Kristin said:


> I'Putting an animal to sleep because you don't have the funds to treat them is heartless in my opinion. What if the animal would have lived simply by doing 1 test and getting them on some meds to help? That's killing a pet needlessly.



Yeah 
I'd place the dog in a rescue before euthanizing if I could not afford the care it needed.


----------



## omguthrie (Oct 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

I think it is very counterproductive to tell this individual that she is heartless for not doing these tests. She is in mourning for her pup and to criticize her decision at this point is what is truly heartless. 

To say that you would sell anything you have to treat your dog is not realistic. You are saying that you would sell your car? Your house? Where would your children live? What about your other pets... should they suffer so you can treat this one? You would give up feeding your family good nutritious food?

No, it's not fair to have to make this kind of decision because of money but that's the world that most of us live in. Insurance can be costly and some dogs won't qualify as well as the fact that insurance doesn't cover everything. Care Credit is a good option but the vet in question has to accept care credit. It costs the vet to offer that option. The one I work for does not offer that as an option. 

And saying that someone who cannot afford a $1500 test for a dog shouldn't have dogs isn't realistic either. If that were the case then I bet most people wouldn't be able to have pets. Everyone has a limit and it is not for us to condemn them.

ETA: Most rescues work on a shoestring budget. If the rescue I volunteer for was called about a neurologic dog that could possibly need $1000s to diagnose and then the $ for treatment... we would say that we are sorry but we cannot help. We could help so many healthy, adoptable dogs for that money and that is the hard truth.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

omguthrie said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I think it is very counterproductive to tell this individual that she is heartless for not doing these tests. She is in mourning for her pup and to criticize her decision at this point is what is truly heartless.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately it comes down to finances and it shouldn't if you can't afford vet fees insure your pets that was all I was saying!!

Sometimes unfortunately putting our pets to sleep is the best option for them no one here would ever want an animal to suffer!! However i still stand by what I say by If you can't afford the vet care don't have a dog (meaning if your dog breaks it's leg and you can't afford to have it pinned back together so get it pts you shouldn't have pets - insurance is for this sort of thing
Jessica people in the us have used petplan and been really really happy with it I've seen facebook statuses about it have a look at their quotes, you should get multiple pet discounts although it's not a huge discount)


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Mom of 4 Chi's said:


> Some people may not qualify for care credit. I think you have to have good credit to get credit with them.


I'm pretty positive that everyone qualifies for at least a few hundred. Might not be the thousands you need to cover all expenses, but it would help...

I know several people with absolutely no credit whatsoever, who have qualified for 5,000, and more.


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

I didnt come on here to post about what is going on or i cant do something. I came on here for help. NOT for people to bash me. Some things cant be done. I am so not going to keep this Thread open for people to sit their and post to bash me. I did what i felt was right. She is no longer in pain. Ask your self this...WOuld you let a animal sit their in pain no matter what test or meds he or she is on. I am sorry but I would not...


PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD. I feel its turning in to a bashing them helping and I dont this as I just put my beloved animal to sleep...

Thank you


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

Macy and jordan are both insured through purina. I am very happy with them, when macy recently had her surgery, they covered it no questions asked and I received a check within a week of filing a claim! Also there is a credit card called care credit. It is solely for vets, dr's, etc. You might want to check into this too.


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

Hey I am so very sorry you had to do this.We are a lot like you.We would have prob.Put the dog to sleep to.I hope and pray we never have to do that.I am praying for you I am very sorry.We know how you feel they have been a few things that went wrong with our dogs.But some meds and Prayer help.We have never had as much trouble has what your poor baby went through I am so sorry.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, RIP little one xx


----------



## jessicao32 (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you Angelbaby...She is no longer in pain...


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

jessicao32 said:


> Thank you Angelbaby...She is no longer in pain...


I agree, only you as the owner know when the time is right. Dont ever let anyone judge your decision, you know your baby more then anyone.
Again I am so very sorry for your loss. (((HUGS)))


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss....

I rarely post but felt I needed to say something about pet ownership.....I would hate to live in a society where only people who could " afford pet insurance or afford expensive tests " for their pets would be allowed to own a dog, cat or mouse...etc
I am a visiting nurse and have the privilege of attending to people who are on every financial level....but believe me there is no price point for love...I have clients who are financially strapped .... with dogs who are very loved ...and treated as loving family members....now...do they have the best food that money can buy...no. ( nor do the clients )...do they have all the yearly jabs....no....would they be able to have expensive tests if something goes wrong...no....but the love that goes back and forth is palatable...you can feel it....one of the sweetest moments I have experienced was with a client whos old dog was nearing the end and he said " I took him out for his final walk...we went into the woods..and I helped him to be in peace " Not something I could do but it was his last act of love to his beloved companion....
I am fortunate to be able to have insurance on my chihuahuas....I rarely submit the bills for their ongoing medications as the insurance company will lower their percentage of payment...
In a caring society...such as this forum....we should try and be supportive to one another...not cause someone whom we care about to have more pain than they all ready are experiencing...What might seem like an inconsequential amount of money to some might be monumental to someone else...and no one should be made to feel they have to justify their decisions..


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jessica I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved pup. God Bless you and Giz.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

nabi said:


> I am so sorry to hear of your loss....
> 
> I rarely post but felt I needed to say something about pet ownership.....I would hate to live in a society where only people who could " afford pet insurance or afford expensive tests " for their pets would be allowed to own a dog, cat or mouse...etc
> I am a visiting nurse and have the privilege of attending to people who are on every financial level....but believe me there is no price point for love...I have clients who are financially strapped .... with dogs who are very loved ...and treated as loving family members....now...do they have the best food that money can buy...no. ( nor do the clients )...do they have all the yearly jabs....no....would they be able to have expensive tests if something goes wrong...no....but the love that goes back and forth is palatable...you can feel it....one of the sweetest moments I have experienced was with a client whos old dog was nearing the end and he said " I took him out for his final walk...we went into the woods..and I helped him to be in peace " Not something I could do but it was his last act of love to his beloved companion....
> ...


What a wonderful and so true post. Thank you, nabi, for posting this. Lack of money does not diminish the love for an animal in the least. 

I am so sorry your little one did not make it, Jessica. Big hugs to you. I am sorry it wasn't something that medicine could have helped.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Dear Jessica...I am so sorry that you have lost your little Giz.. It is always hard to lose a beloved pet and my thoughts are with you...


----------



## Chimom4 (Sep 26, 2010)

Jessica... I am so sorry for your loss. I know it can be heartbreaking. As for the people here who are criticizing your decision and lack of insurance... You should be ashamed of yourselves. 

I am a nurse and have been for the last 20 years. I have seen people with no insurance having heart attacks and needing surgery, and old people with no insurance who can't afford the meds they need to live. Or being in the situation where they need to choose between food and meds. And yes, there has been more than one time where I pitied the person being tortured for the sake of saving their life. Sometimes death really is the most humane outcome. Our pets are our loves, and of course we want the best for them, but the reality is that sometimes it is just not practical to spend thousands of dollars to extend the life of a pet. Especially when ones human family must be taken into consideration. 

Many children here in the states have no insurance... I guess people should not be allowed to have kids if they can't afford insurance? How about the ones who had great jobs and benefits and then got laid off leaving them with nothing? Give the kids and pets up? Make them societies problem? 

Your idealistic world seems like a nice place to live, how do we all get there?

Jessica, I'm so sorry. God bless you and your family and I hope your hearts mend soon.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Chimom4 said:


> Jessica... I am so sorry for your loss. I know it can be heartbreaking. As for the people here who are criticizing your decision and lack of insurance... You should be ashamed of yourselves.
> 
> 
> Many children here in the states have no insurance... I guess people should not be allowed to have kids if they can't afford insurance? How about the ones who had great jobs and benefits and then got laid off leaving them with nothing? Give the kids and pets up? Make them societies problem?
> ...


Respectfully, I treat my pets as I treat my children.
Where I live it would be considered neglect as a parent to not provide adequate care for my children should they fall ill, and as a parent I could loose them to the state if I don't provide adequate care (since you insist on using that example) 

I feel it is the same situation with dogs, you don't own 6, 7 8 and 9 dogs if you cannot even afford the vet bills on one. (general statement here)

Just as you have your opinion I have mine, and I am sure I am not alone.
Anyhow, it's very tragic that this poor animal lost it's life.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss :-(

I am glad you have learned from this and that is what matters now as you can do nothing about the past. Everyone please keep that in mind instead of arguing and beating a dead horse. She has learned a terrible lesson and there are many opinions about this. I would say for future reference it may be a good idea that if one does not have money for a Chi's or other animals vet bills then maybe find a rescue organization you can surrender them to and hopefully they will find a way to treat them.

Closing this thread now.


----------

